# Good canadian online vendors?



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

that may have rare cichilds like five star jewels etc.. west african cichilds. 

Please let me know i have been looking for so long the best place in GTA is fenatics for cichilds and they are not able to get them.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Just start a saltwater tank already and stop fooling around with goldfish


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

lol i wish i could afford that


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

http://cichlaholic.com/lists.html

Oliver Lucas I still get his emailed list no idea were his site is at.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

CandidPets said:


> lol i wish i could afford that


frags of corals are $5
Most starter fish are $5

How could you not afford this?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Or even wait for someone to give away corals and fish........it does happen.


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

protien skimmmer? 

then marine salt? and the refractormeter? 

I have a canister filter and pond pump

I dont want the goldfish of the salt water world id like a zebra moray, lion fish, maybe a black swallower? lol some exotic stuff


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

CandidPets said:


> protien skimmmer?
> 
> then marine salt? and the refractormeter?
> 
> ...


nonono, those are the common stuff...

Get a Hawaii Dragon Eel, or a Banana eel (sea u marine got 2), Weedy Scorpion fish aka Rhinopia (purple, yellow and orange, white and brown), Titan Triggerfish, Neptune Grouper, Spanish Flag Grouper and so on...  It would be an awesome predator tank! 

This is the start up cost! AFFORDABLE! 

protein skimmer ~ $60, salt ~ $50, refractometer ~ $40, fish tank ($1 per gallon) and stand ~ $50, light ~ $100, live rocks and sand ~ $50 and your all set! Total: $350! 

But.. if you keep up with the water change, you don't need a protein skimmer minus $60, and I am sure you have extra fish tanks minus $50, get a sea hydrometer instead of a refractometer (fluval) $10... minus $30

At the end of the day, your initial setup cost could be as low as $210!!!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Have you considered joining a fish club? Fish club members have way more stuff then you will ever see in stores and they always know someone who knows someone that can get what you after.

On a side note for a fish only saltwater tank you can just use the same stuff as a freshwater tank with the addition of salt. I run my 65 gallon reef with an aquaclear 70 and it has been going great for more then 2 years.


----------



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

how do we join fish club i have never even heard of such a thing?


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

We don't but you can.

Closest one to you is Durham I figure

http://www.dras.ca

They have monthly meetings. Find the address on the website and show up 15 minutes befor the monthly meeting.

Introduce yourself, aquarium folks are pretty friendly.

If you like it join up for a small fee. But just to see what it's all about thy don't mind you showing up and sitting in.

They usually have mini auctions and a guest speaker. They also give out awards and sometimes have a name that fish game for a dime you ask one question and then guess the fish if you think you know.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Try mastcanada.org, a saltwater club. They have a meeting tomorrow night, 401 & Avenue Rd.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

http://www.caoac.ca/ Most clubs in Canada are listed here.
There is a club in your area as well. http://www.peelaquariumclub.org/ .


----------

